# Would you date someone who didn't like video games?



## Shameful (Sep 5, 2014)

:lol 'would you date...' threads are all over the place these days, I'm getting in on the trend. 

If you're a serious gamer, could you handle them not liking your biggest hobby/life? What if they even looked down on gaming but mostly kept those comments to themselves? Tough questions.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

t-this one time a girl, yeah a girl a real grill asked me to date and uhm yeah i asked if she liked video games and she said lol im such a gamer im addicted to farmville and candy crush then i was like oh ok then she she sent me a video of her streeming candy crush but it was just a video of her talking with 5% of the screen dedicated to the game and uh i said no thanks i dont date people then um i walked off grabbed my body pillow and went back home for a long rest










pic is me and my pillow


----------



## ShadowUser18 (Jul 25, 2013)

I don't play video games that often, but if they were to dislike a hobby that I loved, then I would not be able to date them.


----------



## Aribeth (Jan 14, 2012)

What kind of man doesn't like video games?


----------



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

Yea. I rather have a hot girl that is outgoing and not a loser nerd like me.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

For me it depends on how much she hates them. If i can play them with her there without hearing things like "oh you're playing boring games again" then it would be fine.


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

Not a deal breaker. As long as they understand and respect that I like to play them.


----------



## Shameful (Sep 5, 2014)

Aribeth said:


> What kind of man doesn't like video games?


Really? Maybe there's culture differences here. There are plenty of men who think they're for losers or childish.


----------



## Aribeth (Jan 14, 2012)

Shameful said:


> Really? Maybe there's culture differences here. There are plenty of men who think they're for losers or childish.


I know, that's what I was saying. What kind of men are they? I can't take a guy seriously if he has a bad opinion on video games.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Joe said:


> t-this one time a girl, yeah a girl a real grill asked me to date and uhm yeah i asked if she liked video games and she said lol im such a gamer im addicted to farmville and candy crush then i was like oh ok then she she sent me a video of her streeming candy crush but it was just a video of her talking with 5% of the screen dedicated to the game and uh i said no thanks i dont date people then um i walked off grabbed my body pillow and went back home for a long rest
> 
> 
> 
> ...


still a better love story than Twilight


----------



## Vaust (Feb 12, 2012)

I have difficulty being friends with someone who doesn't share any of my interests. We sit there awkwardly and have nothing to talk about usually. I can't talk to them about video games because they've never played one and they can't talk to me about reality shows or sports or whatever because I don't watch them. So if I have difficulty even having smalltalk with someone without similar interests I have no idea how I would ever date someone I didn't have anything in common with.


----------



## East (Jul 22, 2013)

Yeah idc about that

it's more than likely that most people think my interests are stupid anyway so this is no different lol


----------



## Cloudsephiroth (Feb 9, 2015)

I can't really date anyone who doesn't share interests. You won't have anything to talk about.


----------



## mike91 (Sep 23, 2012)

Aribeth said:


> What kind of man doesn't like video games?


Lol the guy i work with tells me it a waste of time


----------



## hughjames95 (Sep 21, 2013)

I'd date anyone providing it's a she..... It's not like I game 24/7 nowadays


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Persephone The Dread said:


> still a better love story than Twilight


true love never falters


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

Yes, in fact it would be better because they wouldn't hog the console. More time for me to play it.


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

LOL, I probably wouldn't date a hardcore gamer. 

A few fighting games, sports games, shooting games or any games that takes only a week or two to beat is OK. But if you gotta devote 5 months trying to beat a game then, that's way way too "hardcore" for me.


----------



## Zyriel (May 20, 2011)

Even within people that play games, there are various types lol. Then those devoted to their chosen Console or PC. Along with the type of games they play. There's a new generation of gamer, that thinks gaming is "cool" that they have to constantly say it, whilst quoting certain websites like doctrine, usually promoting certain popular titles, and what not lol. So those types irritate me beyond all measure, I'd rather be around someone that didn't play games at all, than someone who was one of those newer breeds lol. Not to mention they're always running their mouth, talking **** too lmao. In my mind, they just insult everything that people who actually play games for challenge, enjoy or understand the lore, and actually bother to strive for and acquire skill themselves or respect other's skill.


----------



## Esteban (Dec 8, 2014)

I wouldn't care if she didn't like it as long as she wasn't a b**** about it. If she made a lot snide comments or putdowns about it to me, I wouldn't want anything to do with her. I can't stand when people try to control me via putdowns. It just makes me want to do whatever they're putting me down for even more.


----------



## Zyriel (May 20, 2011)

Esteban said:


> I wouldn't care if she didn't like it as long as she wasn't a b**** about it. If she made a lot snide comments or putdowns about it to me, I wouldn't want anything to do with her. I can't stand when people try to control me via putdowns. It just makes me want to do whatever they're putting me down for even more.


That's true! I forgot about those people that belittle others for playing games in general lol. I wouldn't want to deal with that either. There's some that even break **** you like or put "limits" on things, and try to work towards eliminating it all together lol that's really annoying! How they have to "work" on you or whatever, bull****! What am I some sort of animal that needs to be tamed? MUZZLED!?!?! They will not declaw me, defang me, NEUTER ME! I say NAY! NO MAM! I shall piss in my corner, PISS ON MY TREES! AMEN! Damn right, thank you, you're welcome! ^_^


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Aribeth said:


> I can't take a guy seriously if he has a bad opinion on video games.


Criticizing someone's hobbies at all seems rather, umm... pretentious.

_Who the f*** are you to tell me what I should be interested in? F*** off!!!!_


----------



## UndreamingAwake (Apr 11, 2011)

Depends... Does she hate it, find it immature etc? If so, then no. If she's indifferent to it and shares at least one major interest of mine, such as music, it's most likely a yes. If she likes both video games, plays them regularly, and likes music, and actually plays an instrument and/or sings, I think I might just have a braingasm.


----------



## Cronos (Mar 31, 2013)

She could hate them as long as she could accept that I very much enjoy video games. It might actually be kinda neat if she didn't like them. I would never have to worry about split-screening.


----------



## JennieStrife (May 23, 2014)

I could not be with someone who would not let me play.


----------



## feels (Jun 18, 2010)

Sure. But I feel like I talk about video games like 40% of the time so I'd probably bore the **** out of them. My current partner plays even more than I do so it works out nicely.


----------



## sliplikespace (Dec 10, 2010)

I feel like this is a really petty thing to not date someone over. As long as they aren't constantly insulting your hobbies or whatever it should be fine?

I don't really care either way since I don't think I'd want to date someone who is *that* similar to me anyway.


----------



## Tabris (Jul 14, 2013)

Ideally no, as it would be difficult to get along as it's my main hobby.

However, I'd date anyone who would take me.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

Honestly who gives a ****ing ****, shouldn't you be more worried what kind of person they are rather then basing your entire relationship on hobbies that conform to your own? You basically want someone who no key differences? ****ing seriously God ****ing damn it this pisses me off.


----------



## GGTFM (Oct 7, 2014)

My girlfriend doesn't like video games and I'm perfectly fine with that


----------



## Sprocketjam (Feb 16, 2014)

Uh, yeah. Gotta keep my options open.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Dissonance said:


> Honestly who gives a ****ing ****, shouldn't you be more worried what kind of person they are rather then basing your entire relationship on hobbies that conform to your own? You basically want someone who no key differences? ****ing seriously God ****ing damn it this pisses me off.


I understand what you mean. Obviously the kind of person they are is very important. But it's also important to be with someone who wont put you down when you're doing a hobby you enjoy?(little random jokes aside) And two individuals with similar hobbies might mesh more?


----------



## Kind Of (Jun 11, 2014)

They wouldn't have to play or like them, but I don't think I'd enjoy a relationship with someone who actively dislikes my hobbies. 

I know plenty of people are happy to date someone who hates that they have three beloved dogs or hates that they like to try weird, creative recipes, but when there's so many people out there why enter into that kind of conflict? Someone else would love that you love animals (if not the smell and the mess) and humor you by trying your creations sometime, or at least not care. You could share so much more of what makes you who you are with them if they're at least tolerant and open-minded to your interests.

I don't just need someone to kiss and think I'm funny, I need someone who thinks positively of my choices and likes my quirks. I don't ever want to be one of those couples who's always fighting over what the other gets to do and how to spend weekends like it's a business arrangement of people buying and trading to gain the upper hand and have their own preferences dominate, instead of a partnership with curiosity where people can enjoy their own interests while sometimes trying new things.


----------



## macrotus (Aug 31, 2014)

Joe said:


> t-this one time a girl, yeah a girl a real grill asked me to date and uhm yeah i asked if she liked video games and she said lol im such a gamer im addicted to farmville and candy crush then i was like oh ok then she she sent me a video of her streeming candy crush but it was just a video of her talking with 5% of the screen dedicated to the game and uh i said no thanks i dont date people then um i walked off grabbed my body pillow and went back home for a long rest
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

Girls don't like video games.


----------



## Genos (Dec 17, 2014)

um... i don't know.
it's a really big part of my life. it's one of the only things i can bond with people over ;_;


----------



## reaffected (Sep 3, 2011)

Yes but not if he thought it was stupid. I don't like golf, football ect, but I understand they are hobbies. Just because it's a hobby you don't enjoy or like doesn't mean it's stupid. That's just immature and disrespectful. Plus when you grow to care about someone it's pretty standard (or should be) to respect their interests and hobbies. Maybe even grow to appreciate it on some level. I feel like it's pretty normal to have some differences and not commonalities in everything.


----------



## reaffected (Sep 3, 2011)

wmu'14 said:


> Girls don't like video games.


This is completely false.


----------



## forgetmylife (Oct 1, 2011)

Shameful said:


> :lol 'would you date...' threads are all over the place these days, I'm getting in on the trend.
> 
> If you're a serious gamer, could you handle them not liking your biggest hobby/life? What if they even looked down on gaming but mostly kept those comments to themselves? Tough questions.


I think I could handle it...

I used to be a serious gamer (like 3-4 years ago) but I just don't care anymore about games idk why.

maybe I thought it would make me less of a nerd to stop playing and maybe I thought my sa was somehow linked. but, I still have sa, and I'm probably still a nerd


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

reaffected said:


> This is completely false.


Outside of ones who play because their boyfriend/brother does, I've met only one, and she was bi.


----------



## Kind Of (Jun 11, 2014)

wmu'14 said:


> Outside of ones who play because their boyfriend/brother does, I've met only one, and she was bi.


Bisexual women are women. So are lesbians and transwomen.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Sure, it's not like I'd not leave any free time for myself to enjoy my own hobbies.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Maybe, if we had a lot of other stuff in common.


----------



## losthismarbles (Jul 5, 2014)

wmu'14 said:


> Outside of ones who play because their boyfriend/brother does, I've met only one, and she was bi.


I'm not flaming you but I've met a ton of girls who play video games because they want to. I remember a few of the ladies at work recommending prince of persia to me a while back. My cousin's wife was always playing uncharted. And I've met a ton of girls in game servers. Quite a few of the girls i've met on sas play video games a lot and they don't play because of their boyfriends or brothers.


----------



## DannyBoy64 (May 5, 2014)

Well if she doesn't mind that I like and play video games, then sure.


----------



## OutsideR1 (Mar 13, 2014)

No because they are people who dont like fun apparently!

I would date them if they didnt play games but wouldnt mind joining me sometimes and had no problems with me playing.


----------



## reaffected (Sep 3, 2011)

wmu'14 said:


> Outside of ones who play because their boyfriend/brother does, I've met only one, and she was bi.


This is just from your rather apparent limited experience. Either way, it in no way makes it a fact. Nor does it make it a fact that females only play because their brother does or their boyfriend. Whether or not they started to play games over that but no longer continue with said brother or boyfriend is entirely irrelevant. That just goes on to prove that they game because _they_ enjoy it.

The truth is many girls DO game solely because they enjoy it. That's a fact. I've known of many like this (including myself). I'm just tired of close minded males going "OMGERD IT'S A GRRRRILLLLL." Which is a stupid label. Then again, I don't really like being called a "girl gamer." No one goes around calling guys a "boy gamer," so why this nonsense? I don't consider the latter a huge deal so I tolerate it. It's on the more tolerant spectrum of crap females have to put up with when gaming. ><


----------



## x Faceless x (Mar 13, 2011)

I'd prefer someone who liked video games, but it's hardly a deal breaker if they didn't. There are more important factors in relationships than video games.


----------



## Sprocketjam (Feb 16, 2014)

Would prefer someone who did. It's a fun, easy thing to bond over. Common interests and all. Not a deal breaker though, as others have said.


----------



## anomnomnom (May 28, 2013)

Eh

As long as they dont expect me to quit or don't mind me playing them, or dont insult my hobby.

It would be preferred if they were at least willing to try a few coop games as thats fun. 

I don't play as much as I used to but thats mostly due to lack of time and lack of decent games..


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Yes, since I don't like video games either.


----------



## black eye (Feb 14, 2015)

i wouldnt date a girl with a wow level lower than 95

jk jk


----------



## T Studdly (Jul 20, 2013)

I'd rather date a gamer, because it'll be something to bond over and have fun with especially since I find nothing else really fun except drawing. As long as they aren't some elitist and a jerk to others for skill or gear or whatever.


----------



## BedheadMermaid (Feb 26, 2015)

reaffected said:


> This is just from your rather apparent limited experience. Either way, it in no way makes it a fact. Nor does it make it a fact that females only play because their brother does or their boyfriend. Whether or not they started to play games over that but no longer continue with said brother or boyfriend is entirely irrelevant. That just goes on to prove that they game because _they_ enjoy it.
> 
> The truth is many girls DO game solely because they enjoy it. That's a fact. I've known of many like this (including myself). I'm just tired of close minded males going "OMGERD IT'S A GRRRRILLLLL." Which is a stupid label. Then again, I don't really like being called a "girl gamer." No one goes around calling guys a "boy gamer," so why this nonsense? I don't consider the latter a huge deal so I tolerate it. It's on the more tolerant spectrum of crap females have to put up with when gaming. ><


This nails my thoughts exactly, preach it! I've been playing games since I was a little girl, with my wee gameboy colour. And my first big game was the original Fable when I was about ten and I haven't stopped playing games since. c: 
The "girl gamer" label thing is a pain too, gender doesn't define whether you play games or not.


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

Joe said:


> pic is me and my pillow


I'm jealous, that pillow is a real dynamite gal. Would stain.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Steiner of Thule said:


> I'm jealous, that pillow is a real dynamite gal. Would stain.


yeah she is a total babe and has a beautiful personality, id buy her but it'd be awkward introducing her to my parents


----------



## Srylance (Apr 20, 2014)

You know what they say, in a relationship, you must give some and take some. I guess this falls under that statement.


----------



## Srylance (Apr 20, 2014)

Joe said:


> yeah she is a total babe and has a beautiful personality, id buy her but it'd be awkward introducing her to my parents


If your not buying, i am! How much?


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

black eye said:


> i wouldn't date a girl with a wow level lower than 95
> 
> jk jk


Max level is 100 though. 95 isn't high enough to do end game content.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Srylance said:


> If your not buying, i am! How much?












I can't find any of the designs like on this page or my other picture, but it's Fate Testarossa.


----------



## Srylance (Apr 20, 2014)

Joe said:


> I can't find any of the designs like on this page or my other picture, but it's Fate Testarossa.


I kinda want a bed like that. But i guess that would be a little over the top... : / I'd have a giant anime bedroom if it where up to me, lol. But again gotta stay "within reason" Meh..no, fun.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Srylance said:


> I kinda want a bed like that. But i guess that would be a little over the top... : / I'd have a giant anime bedroom if it where up to me, lol. But again gotta stay "within reason" Meh..no, fun.












#thedream


----------



## Srylance (Apr 20, 2014)

Joe said:


> #thedream


Not really, there is to much clutter in there. And the TV is to small. And those shelves ugh! Hideous! It needs to be displayed properly to do the anime justice. >_<


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Srylance said:


> Not really, there is to much clutter in there. And the TV is to small. And those shelves ugh! Hideous! It needs to be displayed properly to do the anime justice. >_<


hikki cave has to be messy

here is a clean room though










#thecleandream


----------



## Srylance (Apr 20, 2014)

Joe said:


> hikki cave has to be messy
> 
> here is a clean room though
> 
> ...


Okay, i could do with something like this. <3
Room looks so much better then it used to be. Look at that awful wooden ceiling and walls. What's your own room like? I just have my anime "corner" and then some shelves with more figures on it. Maybe i should get another wall scroll, what's one more going to do....


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Srylance said:


> Okay, i could do with something like this. <3
> Room looks so much better then it used to be. Look at that awful wooden ceiling and walls. What's your own room like? I just have my anime "corner" and then some shelves with more figures on it. Maybe i should get another wall scroll, what's one more going to do....


Skyrim poster and tv on wall, squat rack, benchpress and barbell (with various weights) in middle of room, pc on side, couple of tables on each corner, keyboard (musical) on one, 360 on one and the rest is full of random junk, various consoles and toys from when i was a kid :b i also have a book shelf but i only have harry potter, lord of the rings and IT on them, ive not even read IT or the 3rd lord of the rings book

before i had to clear out space for the gym stuff my room was covered in clothes and plates and cups since i used to just leave them on the floor and they'd accumulate into a huge mess, there is still a huge mess but not as bad lol

only figures i have is a ho-oh one from the heartgold preorder (**** tesco, they didnt give me my lugia one), primal groudon (i wish i preordered both of them now) and some other pokemon ones


----------



## Srylance (Apr 20, 2014)

Joe said:


> Skyrim poster and tv on wall, squat rack, benchpress and barbell (with various weights) in middle of room, pc on side, couple of tables on each corner, keyboard (musical) on one, 360 on one and the rest is full of random junk, various consoles and toys from when i was a kid :b i also have a book shelf but i only have harry potter, lord of the rings and IT on them, ive not even read IT or the 3rd lord of the rings book
> 
> before i had to clear out space for the gym stuff my room was covered in clothes and plates and cups since i used to just leave them on the floor and they'd accumulate into a huge mess, there is still a huge mess but not as bad lol
> 
> only figures i have is a ho-oh one from the heartgold preorder (**** tesco, they didnt give me my lugia one), primal groudon (i wish i preordered both of them now) and some other pokemon ones


Oh so your a muscular guy? I'd not expect that with such cute avatars. xD
Me it's double bed in the middle of the room, some art above it, and surround speakers. Then some lithographs on one wall and the wardrobe on the other.
Next to that is my desk with computer and such, above that is shelves filled with figures. Then on the other wall is my tv xbox,ps3 etc. Then lastly we have the anime corner with boxes and some WoW things to display. posters and of course the display cabinet for my favorite figures. add a poster here and there. No junk though, i like to keep it clean.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Srylance said:


> Oh so your a muscular guy? I'd not expect that with such cute avatars. xD
> Me it's double bed in the middle of the room, some art above it, and surround speakers. Then some lithographs on one wall and the wardrobe on the other.
> Next to that is my desk with computer and such, above that is shelves filled with figures. Then on the other wall is my tv xbox,ps3 etc. Then lastly we have the anime corner with boxes and some WoW things to display. posters and of course the display cabinet for my favorite figures. add a poster here and there. No junk though, i like to keep it clean.


nop lol im skinny but i bought the stuff since i wasn't doing much exercise, i doubt im even average, i went the gym between 16-17 and that helped a lot, before then i was really especially weak

i wish i had a double bed :cry my brother has one and it's so nice, i roll around a lot when i sleep but I just don't have the room id love to have an otaku cave if i lived alone, either a secret basement or my attic


----------



## Srylance (Apr 20, 2014)

Joe said:


> nop lol im skinny but i bought the stuff since i wasn't doing much exercise, i doubt im even average, i went the gym between 16-17 and that helped a lot, before then i was really especially weak
> 
> i wish i had a double bed :cry my brother has one and it's so nice, i roll around a lot when i sleep but I just don't have the room id love to have an otaku cave if i lived alone, either a secret basement or my attic


I used to do gym, for 2 years. Gained about 10KG, got lazy lost it again, got demotivated and quit. I'd have no money for an otaku cave if i lived alone. xP
And i doubt you are as skinny as me, i'm borderline anorexic, hardly meet anyone skinnier then me. I weight about the same as the average girl my age, yet my bones are sometimes even thinner then a girls. >_<


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Srylance said:


> I used to do gym, for 2 years. Gained about 10KG, got lazy lost it again, got demotivated and quit. I'd have no money for an otaku cave if i lived alone. xP
> And i doubt you are as skinny as me, i'm borderline anorexic, hardly meet anyone skinnier then me. I weight about the same as the average girl my age, yet my bones are sometimes even thinner then a girls. >_<


I think I'm genuinely big boned, I'm 11 stone at 5"11 (mabye 6ft?) which is average, though I weighed this even before the gym when I had barely any muscle and I wasn't fat. I remember at school being surprised when someone with a similar physique said he was 9.5 stone and another (who played rugby, much stronger than me) was 10stone. When I went the gym I actually lost a small amount of weight while gaining muscle.


----------



## reaffected (Sep 3, 2011)

Joe said:


> #thedream


My eyes are bleeding.


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

Joe said:


> yeah she is a total babe and has a beautiful personality, id buy her but it'd be awkward introducing her to my parents


I guess you _would _have to introduce her to your parents. She wouldn't like being kept a secret.


----------



## SummerRae (Nov 21, 2013)

Video games are a waste of time. I rather spend time loving my significant other, rather than watching him play. But I guess I'm alright with games. I played a few on the Xbox and play station 4. Just I couldn't do the obsession with video games thing. :no

But ugh! I can't do the whole anime thing. (I'm like a shame to SAS, I know almost everyone here loves anime) :?


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

No. I'd rather be in a relationship with someone who is just as passionate about videos games as I am.


----------



## The Phantom Pain (Oct 6, 2010)

Lolita said:


> Video games are a waste of time. I rather spend time loving my significant other, rather than watching him play. But I guess I'm alright with games. I played a few on the Xbox and play station 4. Just I couldn't do the obsession with video games thing. :no
> 
> But ugh! I can't do the whole anime thing. (I'm like a shame to SAS, I know almost everyone here loves anime) :?


More of a waste of time than say binge watching an entire season of a TV show which might in fact take longer? Flawed logic imo

But anyway, I could date a woman who simply didn't like them, but not one that was 100% anti-gaming.

That could get annoying.


----------



## jlscho03 (Sep 5, 2012)

Yeah, it wouldn't bother me too much, as long as they weren't too judgmental of me (although I'm definitely far from what would be considered a 'gamer'). But I'm a woman, so honestly, I just don't worry about it (I hate to bring gender up into this, I just feel that men are more open to women playing games with them, if they are gamers (like, as in if they were to be cool with having a gamer girlfriend) than _some_ women are to men). I'm not saying this is the truth or anything, it's just coming from the groups of people I've met and know, that's all. I've known several girls complain because their boyfriends play too much videogames, but I haven't heard the opposite complaint, so it's just from my experience.


----------



## kiiinglouie (Jan 12, 2015)

Joe said:


> t-this one time a girl, yeah a girl a real grill asked me to date and uhm yeah i asked if she liked video games and she said lol im such a gamer im addicted to farmville and candy crush then i was like oh ok then she she sent me a video of her streeming candy crush but it was just a video of her talking with 5% of the screen dedicated to the game and uh i said no thanks i dont date people then um i walked off grabbed my body pillow and went back home for a long rest
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 that is the funniest thing i have read in a long time i was drinking juice and it flew out my nose XD that def made my day and it's only beginning 
and yeah if she has boobies i wouldnt care if she played video games or not lol


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)

I'd consider a relationship a level above best friendship, and I can't imagine having a best friend who wouldn't like to just sit down and have some stupid fun once and a while. So unless we had massive amounts other other things in common I can't imagine It'd would work out in the long run.


----------

